# Multi vitamins



## VeraBlue (Aug 14, 2006)

I have never been consistent when it comes to taking a multi vitamin.  Recently, I started taking Hoodia and it's important to take a vitamin, so I do, every day......with my morning coffee.  I take One a day, weight smart.  It's chock full of green tea extracts, as well.

I take mine with coffee.  What about you?

I wish they had a Flintstones chewable for adults.  Or Bugs Bunny for adults.  I miss those.


----------



## Half Baked (Aug 14, 2006)

What is Hoodia?  I've seen you mention it several times.


----------



## bethzaring (Aug 14, 2006)

nah, I'm of the school to get my vitamins and minerals from food, not from pills.
One change I have made recently, is to drink a large glass (12 oz) of water first thing in the morning.  It has long bothered me that I dump coffee in my empty stomach every morning.  Now I buffer the coffee with the water.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Aug 14, 2006)

I never took them when I was younger (except as a child), but these days I try to remember to take one - usually Centrum or Theramin; I switch around.

Unfortunately, I definitely have to take them with a solid meal, otherwise they repeat on me for many hours afterward.  I rarely eat breakfast - at least not what I'd consider a "solid" meal - & usually forget at lunchtime, so I really have to leave a note for myself to remember at dinner.


----------



## VeraBlue (Aug 14, 2006)

Half Baked said:
			
		

> What is Hoodia?  I've seen you mention it several times.



Hoodia is a natural extract from a plant found in africa.   It curbs the appetite dramatically.   It's easy to miss many nutrients, vitamins and minerals this way.


----------



## Claire (Aug 17, 2006)

Taking your vitamins before you've eaten anything, especially with coffee, can sometimes lead to having just very expensive urine.  In my opinion, to get the best bang for your buck, take vitamins after eating something.  To over simplify, you fool your body into thinking it is taking vitamins the way it was intended .... through FOOD.  

I take a daily multi now, but never in younger years.  The only reason I can remember to take it is that my husband has daily meds (some of which need to be taken after a meal) so now I actually remember.  But what you really need to learn is that your body is supposed to me nourished from food, not pills.


----------



## Michelemarie (Aug 17, 2006)

I can't believe how expensive vitamins are! Even though my son is now 2 years old, I still take my prescription prenatal vitamin - but not everyday - maybe every couple of days. It is way cheaper than otc vitamins!


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 17, 2006)

Michelemarie said:
			
		

> I can't believe how expensive vitamins are! Even though my son is now 2 years old, I still take my prescription prenatal vitamin - but not everyday - maybe every couple of days. It is way cheaper than otc vitamins!


 
Buy them at Sam's, Costco, or WalMart.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Aug 17, 2006)

*With Food*

I personally, take the vitamins w/food.  Always have.  Taking on empty stomach probably not doing any good.  So many things I take seem to be a nuisance but I can truly notice difference if I am consistant.  Trying to eat a good meal today is not possible unless you grow your own.  I go to Whole Foods Store for my vitamin needs and find I am buying more than just vitamins.  Their produce and meat is simply so expensive and I wonder how people can afford to fill their baskets the way t hey do.  However, I know they are putting their values in the right place by trying to maintain their health.  You surely can't buy good health. Someone once told me Whole Foods should be called Whole Paycheck.  

I am going to check into this Hoodia, have heard it once before.  Have you taken this for long time?  Always like to learn something new. 

Thanks


----------



## lulu (Aug 17, 2006)

When I was ill my doctor put me on some very expensive vitamins.  He said that with vitamins you get what you pay for and the cheap ones just get wee-d out.  He also told me every woman should taks a suypplement called feragrad-C when she menstruates which has the correct balance of iron and vit c for the irons absorption.  I have to say, I was sceptical, but the feragrad-c makes a whole lot of difference when I take it.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 17, 2006)

lulu said:
			
		

> When I was ill my doctor put me on some very expensive vitamins. He said that with vitamins you get what you pay for and the cheap ones just get wee-d out...


 

Interesting.

My doctor told me to buy the cheapest ones, they're all the same.  I buy a multi-vitamin from Costco that's equivalent to Centrum Silver and a much lower price.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Aug 17, 2006)

AndyM - I'll probably be going that route as well as soon as I use up the Centrum I now have.  Husband already gets all his supplements from CostCo & is quite pleased.  He uses a regular multi-vitamin, as well as Glucosamine (doctor recommended), & fish oil capsules - all Costco's own "Kirkland" brand.  (As an aside, I have to say that everything & anything we've bought that's been under the CostCo "Kirkland" label has ALWAYS ended up equal or better than big-time name brands.  Toilet paper & paper towels in particular.  Name brands can't hold a candle to CostCo's Kirkland brand.)


----------



## lulu (Aug 17, 2006)

Who knows what the right thing to do is then!  But, I would probably agree with a US doctor rather than even one of ours....US medical research is so far ahead of ours.  Sad but true.  On the plus side that means I can start saving money on my vitamins.....my husband is a little obcessed with supplements.  His favourite one is a blue-green algae thing, can't remember what its called, I just try and make sure he doesn't make me take it.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 17, 2006)

Breezy:

I agree.  The Kirkland Signature brand has been a pleasant surprise for us for many different items.

My Costco Vitamins are USP Verified for ingredients, potency and processes that meet standards for dietary suppliments.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Aug 17, 2006)

*feragrad-C*

Thanks lulu for sharing w/us what your doctor recommends for you.  It all depends on the doctor you go to.  Some in states don't know first thing about vitamins as they always want to prescribe drugs for what's ailing you.  Most of the vitamin supplements I take are from Germany.  I heard over in Europe they practice precaution rather than after the fact.  In other words, get sick first and they know how to help.  I sure would like to go and find out for myself about ttheir lifestyle habits.  Even if you practice the highest lifestyle w/eating habits they can always tell you it is in your genes.  So just try to use balance in all things.  Good luck and thanks to you.

This thread sure is advertisment for Costco.  Is it almost like Wal Mart and Sam's.  Are is it better?


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 17, 2006)

I consider Costco to be a better place to shop than BJ's or Sam's Club.  But that's just my opinion.  I formed this opinion after having memberships to all three.  We keep going back to Costco.


----------



## lulu (Aug 17, 2006)

I think it depends where in Europe.  UK is in a mess trying to support NHS (a wonderful idea but often fails in pracftice) and we are I think more focused on treatment rather than prevention.  

On the other hand, I was very sick last night (can I be the only person in the world reading recipes on a food forum when suffering from gastric enteritis...my husband has got home and is disgusted with me, lol) and despite the fears that because are health insurance etc and health cards from London have not arrived I got a jab in my backside and prescription and loads of lifestyle advice from a great doctor who arrived at 5:40 am when we had only called fifteen mins before...THAT WOULD NEVER HAPPEN IN UK!   The response to my incomplete paperwork was, well you hold a european passport, I can see you are ill.....whats the problem.  Unbelievably wonderful.

The doctor I saw who said about the vitamins is a Harley Street endocrinologist.  So better than most UK doctors, who are over worked and don't have time or funds to keep abreast of a lot of new research.  But I'd still rather save on vitamins!


----------



## Caine (Aug 17, 2006)

I buy all my supplements at  Vitamin World , where I found I could buy their equivalent of Centrum Silver, take two a day, and get as many, if not more, vitamins and minerals as their mega-vitamin product, which cost more than twice as much. Plus, on the first Monday and Tuesday of each month, they have a Buy one, get one free deal on all VitaminWorld products.


----------



## VeraBlue (Aug 19, 2006)

Claire said:
			
		

> Taking your vitamins before you've eaten anything, especially with coffee, can sometimes lead to having just very expensive urine.  In my opinion, to get the best bang for your buck, take vitamins after eating something.  To over simplify, you fool your body into thinking it is taking vitamins the way it was intended .... through FOOD.
> 
> I take a daily multi now, but never in younger years.  The only reason I can remember to take it is that my husband has daily meds (some of which need to be taken after a meal) so now I actually remember.  But what you really need to learn is that your body is supposed to me nourished from food, not
> 
> pills.



Thanks for the reply, Claire.  I don't really need to learn anything about my body and it's nourishment, however.  My experiences in food production and nutrition are more than an adequate education.


----------



## VeraBlue (Aug 19, 2006)

In the Kitchen said:
			
		

> I personally, take the vitamins w/food.  Always have.  Taking on empty stomach probably not doing any good.  So many things I take seem to be a nuisance but I can truly notice difference if I am consistant.  Trying to eat a good meal today is not possible unless you grow your own.  I go to Whole Foods Store for my vitamin needs and find I am buying more than just vitamins.  Their produce and meat is simply so expensive and I wonder how people can afford to fill their baskets the way t hey do.  However, I know they are putting their values in the right place by trying to maintain their health.  You surely can't buy good health. Someone once told me Whole Foods should be called Whole Paycheck.
> 
> I am going to check into this Hoodia, have heard it once before.  Have you taken this for long time?  Always like to learn something new.
> 
> Thanks



I've been taking hoodia since late june.  It simply curbs your appetite so you eat less.  I've lost about 15-20 since I began taking it.  I also happen to be extremely active at work, too, and this helps.  Exercise always helps.  

As far as Whole Foods goes, I love that store, but simply cannot afford to do a whole week's grocery shopping there.  I believe we (people, in general) were never meant to have all these chemicals, hormones, steroids, etc in our systems simply because the body was not meant to process them.  The overall effect is devestating on so many levels, in so many ways.  It's unfortunate that Whole Foods is so cost prohibitive.  I think more people would shop there if it weren't.  I know I'd be there much more often.  I don't think it has anything to do with a person's values, I think it's just a matter of more disposable income.


----------



## VeraBlue (Aug 19, 2006)

lulu said:
			
		

> When I was ill my doctor put me on some very expensive vitamins.  He said that with vitamins you get what you pay for and the cheap ones just get wee-d out.  He also told me every woman should taks a suypplement called feragrad-C when she menstruates which has the correct balance of iron and vit c for the irons absorption.  I have to say, I was sceptical, but the feragrad-c makes a whole lot of difference when I take it.



LuLu, what's the difference you experience?


----------



## JoAnn L. (Aug 19, 2006)

Don't laugh but I take childrens chewable vitamins with calcium. I have a hard time shallowing the regular ones. It seems to work.


----------



## lulu (Aug 19, 2006)

VeraBlue said:
			
		

> LuLu, what's the difference you experience?



A lot more energy, mainly. Reaching the end of the day at the end of the day, rather than mid afternoon!  Also because less exhausted I feel less emotional at certain times of the month...which is really when I take it mainly now.


----------



## VeraBlue (Aug 19, 2006)

lulu said:
			
		

> A lot more energy, mainly. Reaching the end of the day at the end of the day, rather than mid afternoon!  Also because less exhausted I feel less emotional at certain times of the month...which is really when I take it mainly now.



Will it help with irrational nit picking?

I do thank you for the tip.  Do you take it at the beginning of menses or a week before?


----------



## lulu (Aug 19, 2006)

I need the reminder...but a more organised person would probably prepare before.  Basically its an iron supplement, but the vt c is EXACTLY the proportion needed for the corect absorbtion of the iron.  I originally took it continuously for a few months and then reduced to two weeks a month, and now during and at other times when I feel particularly exhausted.  It is one of the few supplements I have taken that has made a tangible difference.  I hope if you try it does the same for you!


----------



## BlueCat (Aug 19, 2006)

I have so much trouble remembering my vitamins, especially since you're not supposed to take more than 600 mg of calcium at one time, so that means remembering twice a day to take vitamins.  Maybe I need to move them into the kitchen and put them out with dinner.

BC


----------



## shpj4 (Sep 23, 2006)

*South African Hoodie Gordonii*

I ordered a box of Hoodia lemon lite soft chews.  It is really supposed to significantly reduce your appitite.  The box says Hoodia DEX-L10 Gordonii.

I should begin taking them because I really want to lose weight.

Have a very happy Saturday.

Jill and Jolie


----------



## VeraBlue (Sep 24, 2006)

Absolutely, it works!


----------



## buckytom (Oct 27, 2006)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> Breezy:
> 
> I agree. The Kirkland Signature brand has been a pleasant surprise for us for many different items.
> .


 
i agree. i wear kirkland jeans, or i wear nothing at all.  

lol, i really do. how can you go wrong at 12 bucks a pair? 

getting back on the thread: every few years i throw out a large bottle of expired, well intended multi-vitamins. i'm just not disciplined enough to keep taking them with a constantly changing work schedule.

i've heard that pill multivitamins aren't necessarily that good for older folks, and those with poor digestive systems. not sure if it's true, or an urban legend type thing, but supposedly, septic tank cleaners have reported seeing lots of partially digested pills in their tanks. since the pills are passing thru without being digested, they're not doing their work.


----------



## Snoop Puss (Oct 27, 2006)

buckytom said:
			
		

> septic tank cleaners have reported seeing lots of partially digested pills in their tanks. since the pills are passing thru without being digested, they're not doing their work.



Buckytom, that has to be myth rather than fact. I can't believe septic tank cleaners find pills in the gloop they have to clean out  and even if they do, I can't imagine they can identify them as vitamin pills. If anything, they're more likely to be birth control pills from women with upset stomachs!

As for vitamin supplements, lulu is partly right in that you pay for what you get. The most expensive supplements are slow-release. So you're more likely to benefit from them than have all the vitamins washed out in your urine.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Oct 29, 2006)

While vitamins and nutritional supplements are over-the-counter ... if you are on ANY type of medication .... talk to your doctor before taking them (and just pray he/she is up on their pharmacology)! If you're not going to do that, talk to your pharmacist (not the pharmacy helper - ask to talk to a real pharmacist) and let him/her know what medications you are on (all of them) and what vitamins (especially if they are a multi-vitamins with minerals) you want to take.

Some vitamins and minerals can interfere with some medications, either slowing their absorption rate or totally binding to them and causing them to be excreted from the body without being absorbed at all, or only partially!

Going back to something Buckytom said - older people are the ones that are more likely to have problems from "multi-vitamin and mineral" tabs designed for older people,since they are actually more likely to be taking the medications that the vitamins will cause problems with.

Oh - and as for when to take your vitamins ... for the best absorption and least amount of nausea ... take at the end of a meal. This is the same with any medication that says to take with food ... you need the food in the stomach first to buffer the medication. Many older people who take the pills before eating can become so nauseated that they loose their appetite and become malnourished.


----------

